

Study shows 85% of people who say “mapquest” mean Google Maps - adamcoomes
http://mockcrunch.com/2012/04/27/study-shows-85-of-people-who-say-mapquest-mean-google-maps/

======
MarlonPro
when I need direction, i use mapquest, not Google Maps. So When I say
Mapquest, I mean Mapquest!

